# Fascia: 2x6 or 1x6? cedar or spruce?



## Scuba_Dave

Most common is 1x material
I use 2x - not prone to warp or bow as much as the 1x
I like to be able to fasten/nail securely along the fascia board & know it will hold


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Hi,

Standard installation practice is for the fascia boards to be are attached (nailed) directly to the rafter tails ends. The rafters are 2x stock. Their ends are generally not even and aligned. There are several reasons for this. One in particular is from cupping. 
Thus, when installing 1x trim boards (which are usually pre-primed pine), the 3/4" (1x) thick boards (fascia) will contour to the "profiles" of the rafter tails, and their positions. Again, because these tend to vary and are not the same (not all aligned), so the fascia will be installed with a "wavy" appearance. 

Generally, we install 1x stock fascia with a string line stretched tight and straight to the measurement needed. We also use cedar shims between the rafter tails and the 1 x fascia boards, to be able to set and nail the fascia - straight and aligned.

There are other methods to straightening the fascia out, one of which is by using thicker 2x fascia stock (such as the 2x Cedar being suggested to you), or, by creating a 2x "sub-fascia", that the 1x stock is attached to. The point is that thicker boards are less likely to follow irregular contours of what they are attached to (nailed to).

Another advantage of Cedar, over pine, is it' natural resistance to rot.

Out of the two offers, I'd suggest going with the Cedar. Hopefully the roofer will offer it painted and sealed with the installation.
Personally, if your fascias are going to be white, I'd strongly suggest using a white STAIN over paint. That way, as the areas weather and age, you will not have to scrape down peeling paint and "re-paint" them. Stain will simply fade, and only require minor cleaning, or a pressure washing, and a new application of stain.


----------



## Dodah

You guys are great!

And thanks for the suggestion re white. We were going to paint white so would not have thought about the long-term ramifications.


----------



## Dodah

Okay, after I wrote my last reply, DH had a question about AtlanticWConst's point re the painting/staining.

We were going to get the boards primed first. Can stain be applied on top of primer? or should we ask the contractor to not prime first. (Not sure if the boards already come primed in which case maybe asking for the primer to not be done would maybe create more problem than it's worth.)

And you mention sealing--would that be needed if the boards are primed and painted instead of stained, or is sealing needed no matter what?

What brand of white stain and sealant do you use?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Dodah said:


> Okay, after I wrote my last reply, DH had a question about AtlanticWConst's point re the painting/staining.
> 
> We were going to get the boards primed first. Can stain be applied on top of primer? or should we ask the contractor to not prime first. (Not sure if the boards already come primed in which case maybe asking for the primer to not be done would maybe create more problem than it's worth.)
> 
> And you mention sealing--would that be needed if the boards are primed and painted instead of stained, or is sealing needed no matter what?
> 
> What brand of white stain and sealant do you use?


Tell him not to prime the boards. Since he's offering to "apply" a "protective liquid coating"....ask him to apply a white stain. Stain can only be applied to "untreated stock" (unpainted stock).

As far as what brand is best. We (my business) has a painting division, but I have, litttle to nothing, to do with that. You might try a search on this site regarding that question. Look in the Painting Section.

Best of luck.


----------



## DangerMouse

i don't mean to be stupid, it comes naturally to me, so excuse this question.... but what the heck is DH??? dumb husband?

DM


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Dear Husband and DW is Dear Wife.

Ed


----------



## DangerMouse

oh, ok.... tnkx
and here i thought DW was Dora Winifred..... i think maybe i watched too many cartoons with the kids.... lol

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I was thinkin Dumb instead of Dear :laughing:


----------



## MJW

Scuba_Dave said:


> Most common is 1x material
> I use 2x - not prone to warp or bow as much as the 1x
> I like to be able to fasten/nail securely along the fascia board & know it will hold


Are you talking about your own home when you say "I use" or "I do this"?

Anyways, 2x's are most common used here now. Used to be 1x's, but they didn't hold up real well because people wouldn't keep up on the painting. Why mess with wood? Why not use 2x's and cover with steel fascias? Is that not common where you are located?
It really cleans up a house, unless you are going for the wood look....then my suggestion would be stained cedar.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I've yet to see any builders around here using anything but 3/4" fascia


----------

